# Skippy pictures



## Nessa1487 (Feb 8, 2006)

It's _very _hard to get pictures of Skippy, he's quick and by the time my camera takes the picture..he's gone. lol So, here are the pictures I do have of him.







Skippy trying to eat my robe.





Skippy begging to get out of his cage.





Skippy taking a nap.




This is how big Skippy is..That's a size 9 womans shoe..He's just a bit bigger than that.




Skippy playin under the kitchen table. (His favorite place to play. He likes to play what I call " Comando bunny" and he hops over and crawls underneath the chair rungs for hours on end.) I don't think he liked the flash in this picture.






and last but not least..Skippy playing on the futon, his other favorite area to play.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 8, 2006)

Awww, he's very cute!! It takes alot of patience to take pictures of those fast bunnies!

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2006)

What a lovely bunny Skippy. Seems he likes ladies shoes 

Jan


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 9, 2006)

Skippy has been running around the apartment for more than an hour..and behaving! I'm so proud of him..He's wearing himself out though.

He took over my body pillow,though. lol


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 9, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> He took over my body pillow,though. lol


 :rofl:

Smart bunny! 

He's adorable....lops can be so cute!

Peg


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehehe, that last pic made me smile. What a presumptuous little cutie.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable! I love the second picture, with the cute bunny feet!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

Now that's what I call making yourself at home 

Jan


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 15, 2006)

His favorite past-time. Chewing. lol





He loves to lick my pants..doesn't matter which pair I am wearing..he has to lick my pants.






Looks like he's smiling in this pic.( I LOVE HIS TOES!! lol )






Chewin....again!






That's Skippy..He decided that his pillow should be a fort. lol


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 15, 2006)

Eek! Skippy has the most adorable feet. I want to eat them... can I ??? Hehe. Wonderful photos.


----------



## doodle (Feb 15, 2006)

Aw, you did a good job getting some adorable pictures of him. 
He looks like such a little darling. :kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 15, 2006)

Skippy is just adorable! geat pics of the boy 

Jan


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the snow wore him out. lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww, Bless!! Too cute!

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my goodness, look at that little sweetheart! :inlove:


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 18, 2006)

So adorable!!! What a beautiful boy!:heart:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2006)

OH MY Gosh, he's the cutest. 

Note to self "Add to Bunny Napping list" Now how do I get to Wisconsin from the Toronto area? LOL

Really he's so adorable.

Soooska:apollo::bunny19:bunny18:bunny2


----------



## Eve (Feb 25, 2006)

Skippy is so adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 1, 2006)

Skippy loves Raisins...he'll even stand on his hind legs to get em!(He's 13wks old now.)


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 6, 2006)

he's sucha handsome young stud.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 7, 2006)

:yeahthatI agree! That is a really lovely picture of Skippy!

Jan


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I have new skippy pictures!!!! (He makes me happy, I enjoy taking photos of him. lol)


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 29, 2006)

Skippy is such a lazy rabbit..lol He's 21 weeks now..he plays hard, but sleeps even harder! lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


>


aww... look at his feet!! so cute!!:inlove:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 30, 2006)

Skippy's new home!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

oh i bet he lovesthat!:bunnydance:thats a nice cage!!..it looks like the onewe were going to get for peapoo, but the only place we could find onewas online..so we didnt get it


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep, we got ours online. My parents bought it for us, I'm really thankful. But, he loves the extra space.


----------

